# Diet/Cardio on Tren



## vent_noir (Jun 28, 2013)

So im going to do a Tren ace Test P cycle (10 weeks)

Tren is 100mg eod Test 50 Eod

My goal is to gain about 10 punds of lean muscle, but id also like to greatly go down in fat, about 3-4 pounds

Any diet/cardio suggestions?


----------



## Lon Chaney (Jun 28, 2013)

vent_noir said:


> So im going to do a Tren ace Test P cycle (10 weeks)
> 
> Tren is 100mg eod Test 50 Eod
> 
> ...



What is your bf% with what you eat now?

How long do you rest in between sets? 

You could lower the rest periods and increase volume rather than doing cardio. 

The only cardio I do is a ten minute warm up on stationary bike and a ten minute ride at the end unless I wore myself down too badly on leg day.


----------

